# Compact Crypt.



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Could anyone recommend a Crypt. that is compact in size and stays somewhat small but looks good as a solitary plant? I want to find one for putting in the tank as a middle of the tank as I am trying to keep lots of room towards the surface for zebra danios to swim.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I've found Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii" to be extremely slow growing. I'm not sure how big it gets, but after a year mine is only 4 inches high. Not exactly compact lush growth, but great color.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Wendtii sounds like a good option.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The wendtii variety, "green gecko" is more compact than any of the other wendtii varieties.


----------



## meredymae (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a Mi Oya wendtii that has grown nicely and looks pretty in a mid-front location as a stand-alone clump. It's not as prone to melting as the other wendtii's. Aquaspot carries some nice ones.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> The wendtii variety, "green gecko" is more compact than any of the other wendtii varieties.


I second that recommendation. That's a really nice looking Crypt.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto on the Green Gecko. The red veins and bright green leaf blades is a really nice contrast. Especially in a Crypt.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

